# Man in NC man wins $750,00 lawsuit after suing wive's lover



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

https://www.cbs46.com/man-wins-laws...KNTzse0SwfH5sHYHQbMSDuzXVwBpE01cQ6_Y6EqLZHwwc


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

I think more states and countries should have that law . Maybe it might stop some of the cheating.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

While I love the idea of the POSOM(W) being taken to task for their part in adultery, this is fraught with peril. 


First from a practical standpoint:
_"To have a chance at winning the lawsuit, a cheated-on spouse should be able to show the couple was happy before the affair and a lover came between them."_
That's gonna be tough to prove. Might make "he said, she said" look relatively easy.

Second, if it is determined than an outsider effectively intervened in an otherwise happy union, this destroys the culpability of the actual wayward. Not a good precedent. 

We talk about how so few states have at-fault divorce because of the impracticality of adjudicating such cases--well this takes that to a whole new level. If the law/courts want to get in the middle of adultery as a contributing factor in divorce, why not just go directly after the source--the wayward him/herself? If you can't do that, it makes no sense to go after the POSOM(W) who is one level removed from the actual union being divided.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well if someone's going to use your spouse without permission, they should have to at least pay you!>


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

Do any of these judgements actually get upheld? I can see many of them being dismissed or lowered substantially by an appeals court.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> While I love the idea of the POSOM(W) being taken to task for their part in adultery, this is fraught with peril.
> 
> 
> First from a practical standpoint:
> ...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Agreed. Discussion groups are full of marriages where people are miserable, but their friends all think they are such a "great couple". 

Then do we want lawsuits for constantly denying sex in a marriage? 





Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> While I love the idea of the POSOM(W) being taken to task for their part in adultery, this is fraught with peril.
> 
> 
> First from a practical standpoint:
> ...


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

So to sum it all up... there is a married couple, the wife has sex with another man, and the husband receives payment. Wonder if the OM was named "John". Also, at 750k, I wonder how much husband made per romp.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Interesting to read how the law started and how people have used it in the modern world.


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

Hell is worth the try for that kinda $$


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

CantBelieveThis said:


> Hell is worth the try for that kinda $$


I guess this could also be staged, who knows


----------

